# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Zapalenie pęcherza i częsta grzybica - jak to wyleczyć raz na zawsze?

## Nie zarejestrowany

jakiś czas temu przyplątało mi się zapalenie pęcherza i do tego grzybica. Problem ciągle powraca i oba schorzenia występują na raz  :Frown:  biorę przepisane leki, ale one niewiele dają, jak więc mogę się tego pozbyć raz na zawsze? można temu jakoś zapobiegać?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

najpierw to trzeba wyleczyć infekcje, a dopiero potem brać się za zapobieganie. ja jak miałam zapalenie pęcherza, to później przez dłuższy czas brałam kapsułki prouro z żurawina i wit.C, piłam też częściej herbatę żurawinową, nosiłam bieliznę cieplejszą, bo bawełnianą, staram się też nie wstrzymywać moczu. Co do grzybicy, to są na rynku doustne probiotyki ginekologiczne, może ich spróbuj.

----------

